# When should I pack my hospital bag?



## Luvmama

I'm 31 weeks and I'm terrified ill go unto labor early for some reason... When should I pack the hospital bag?


----------



## Rysgirl

I'm at the same stage as you. And have the same concerns as you do.
I'm going to start packing my bags next week (32 weeks). Just so I know I will have everything. X


----------



## Luvmama

Rysgirl said:


> I'm at the same stage as you. And have the same concerns as you do.
> I'm going to start packing my bags next week (32 weeks). Just so I know I will have everything. X

Yes I think ill do the same. My baby shower in this weekend so ill just wait to see what I get and use that stuff to pack bubs bag..
So excited !!!


----------



## Guppy051708

One would think since this is the third time I've gone through this, I would have an answer...the truth is my bag still isn't packed and I'm pushing 35 weeks :blush: I think 34 weeks would be good timing. Maybe 33 if u r really nervous


----------



## Calibeachbum

I'm going to pack at 35 weeks and put the car seat base only in at 36 weeks.


----------



## wishfulone

I packed mine over the last week. Make sure you have some comfy clothes and basic hygiene products, although the hospital can provide them if you don't bring your own.

Some other good items include chapstick, suckers, mints, slippers, iPod, massage oil, phone charger, camera.

Also, it isn't a bad idea to have a towel and a empty trash bag in your car to lay on the seat if your waters break before you get to hospital

I took initiative to get ready after a girl I know had her baby 5 weeks early. I thought, wow if that happens to me, I am NOT ready.


----------



## knk2011

When you feel ready. I don't think I fully completed mine until 38 weeks but I had essentials done by maybe 36


----------



## Guppy051708

I said on here 34 weeks would be good...well I am 36 weeks tomorrow and its still not packed :blush:


----------



## broodymrs

I've started mine this week and am aiming to finish it for 36 weeks


----------



## Luvmama

broodymrs said:


> I've started mine this week and am aiming to finish it for 36 weeks

Same started mine last night and am aiming to finish mine in about 2 weeks.


----------



## impatient1

I need to do mine still. I have the baby's started atleast but still not finished.


----------



## Luvmama

Lol I had some of mine packed but have recently unpacked it so I can repack it lol...


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: i keep taking my maternity underwear out so i can use it (i need to buy more lol) but then i use and i have to wash it and repack...then repeat :dohh: lol


----------



## boogerbug

I didn't have mine packed until the day I went into labour. :blush: Not the best idea. My OH was scrambling around getting everything together. I would say 36 weeks is good timing. It'll give you a little bit in case you suddenly remember something you forgot, or think of something else to add. 

As a note, chapstick is your best friend. Don't forget it. :thumbup:


----------



## newmommy21

Haven't even started yet! I have some things but I should get on packing a hospital bag lol!


----------



## nikki2512

i have everything that myself and little man need apart from just need to get his milk but not packed it yet think i definetly will do by 34 weeks though:thumbup:


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm 37 weeks on Monday and still don't know exactly where in the house my bag is let alone have it packed! Also need to get baby clothes that have been in storage for the last 18 months washed! Glad of the bank holiday weekend this weekend as I'm sure it'll be easier to get things done with both of us home! Last time we had everything ready by this point! 36 weeks is a good target to get everything done by!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Gem1302

I started packing mine at about 33 weeks, realised I had lots still to get, so it was packed at 34 weeks, then I unpacked it to wash the baby's clothes and blankets, so repacked it again after that, then unpacked it yesterday to double check again, and added a few bits. It's done now :) 37+1 :)


----------



## Larkspur

I say pack it as soon as you like if it puts your mind at ease. 

One thing's for sure this time round for me, my OH's bag is going to be packed by the 20-week scan. My LO came right on his due date and OH was still running around at 1am packing his bag while I was in active labour and yelling at him to take me to the birthing centre. :haha:


----------



## Louise88

I packed at 35 weeks last time between 35-40 weeks I unpacked and repacked many times because I kept buying new sleepsuits and deciding I wanted them in my case instead :haha: I'm aiming for 35 weeks again this time but I think il have all my things bought by then :)


----------



## Evansangel

I only finished packing it a few days ago :o


----------



## Geekylora

Packed the baby bag when I was about 32-34 weeks because my doctor was SURE that I would go early. Just put the car seat in yesterday and I am 36 weeks today with no real signs of this little one getting here. (so much for early :roll: )

Only thing I really need to do now is throw some of my own things into the baby bag or my own little purse.


----------



## Laurenmomma

I havnt even bought the stuff for my hospital bag and I'm 38 weeks tomorrow and at every weekly check up I'm told I may be induced! Erm need to be kicked up the butt!


----------



## lozzy21

If you have the stuff now! My waters went at 35+2 and mine wasn't packed. Trying to pack it was like something from a comedy sketch, it took OH 4 attempts to pack a was bag, he was in a right flap and my mum and I could do nothing but laugh which made my waters leak more.


----------

